# Connecticut Beekeepers Association Field Day This Saturday - 6/13 - in Hamden



## tigger (Jan 1, 2009)

Thought I'd post it as I haven't seen it mentioned.

Details at:

http://www.ctbees.com/meetings.htm


----------

